# Family



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Esther (Nina's breeder) invited us up to her house today as the puppies are now 6 months old. We were able to make it and so were Nina's brother Harry and his mum and dad. 

Nina and her mummy Milly, Milly is just beautiful with the loveliest nature. Her and Nina are very alike, especially in build. 










Hmmm treats! Look how fluffy Harry is! He was lovely, such a lovely temperament as well. Lovely cuddly little fella. All three dogs are so quiet, calm and mild natured. Was lovely to see the similarities 




























Was a lovely afternoon. Nina wore her little season pants and she was a great pup. She's getting on brilliantly. The three were very comfortable with each other, Nina gave off a little when anyone tried to sniff her - she's a bit sensitive 

I was cuddling Nina at one point and Milly was jumping up trying to get Nina back down on the floor. It was like Milly was telling me to give her baby back, she was content when Nina was down again. Was really sweet


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are all so adorable What a difference in coat between Nina and her brother. They seemed so well behaved. Ha! Laughed when you said Nina had her little pants on


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics.
Nina is totally gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pics.
> Nina is totally gorgeous


Thanks Marzi, she makes me gush with love. She's amazing


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

All beautiful! Millie has such an expressive face, so sweet she wanted Nina on the floor with her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Esther (Nina's breeder) invited us up to her house today as the puppies are now 6 months old. We were able to make it and so were Nina's brother Harry and his mum and dad.
> 
> Nina and her mummy Milly, Milly is just beautiful with the loveliest nature. Her and Nina are very alike, especially in build.
> 
> ...


Oh Ruth that is so sweet that Milly was asking for her (your) baby back..... The gorgeous nina!
I bet you was in your element today, did lola get to say hello? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey,

Lola was out for her walk at the time, so she didn't get to come. We are walking them separately at the minute because of Nina's season. Lola is getting extra long walks which she is loving. I think Lola would have been very inquisitive and protective. She loves her Nina.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lola is the perfect dog! Nina a close second! 
On very rare occasions R&R will do seperate activities, although they enjoy them, they do miss each other. 
But goodness, My two can squabble over an antler/toy/ball like nothing you've probably never seen Ruth!! X


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

What an absolutely lovely idea of the breeder and how caring of her. If only other breeders did this sort of thing.

Lovely pictures of nina and her mummy and brother. She is just adorable.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lola is the perfect dog! Nina a close second!
> On very rare occasions R&R will do seperate activities, although they enjoy them, they do miss each other.
> But goodness, My two can squabble over an antler/toy/ball like nothing you've probably never seen Ruth!! X


Lola and Nina can have a good scrap but it doesn't last long. They both keep each other right. I think they are equals.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So adorable! Love Nina. I wonder what Lexi & Beemer's other siblings are like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> What an absolutely lovely idea of the breeder and how caring of her. If only other breeders did this sort of thing.
> 
> Lovely pictures of nina and her mummy and brother. She is just adorable.


It's lovely to stay in touch! Esther has been here to visit Nina at home too. It is a comfort to keep in touch  they love Nina as much as I do!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RangerC said:


> What an absolutely lovely idea of the breeder and how caring of her. If only other breeders did this sort of thing.
> 
> Lovely pictures of nina and her mummy and brother. She is just adorable.


My breeders, tho one was better than the other, don't care one bit the outcome for their dogs. Sad.... 
Ruth she is beautiful. What a lovely days for you all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Esther just emailed me this one... Look at those nashers!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She could be on a commercial for doggy toothpaste, so cute!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can hear her say "cheeeeeeese". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great photos and what a lovely thing for the breeder to do! Poppy's sister Pip is on here and I love seeing the way she's growing and all the similarities and differences.


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Esther just emailed me this one... Look at those nashers!


It was such a joy and delight to have them, and to know that they are in such loving homes!

Can see Nina's light bit on her front here....gorgeous girl


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I was thinking she would be brilliant for marketing false teeth! That picture is so funny. 

I have a real soft spot for pretty nina - it's the name of my eldest daughter!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I was thinking she would be brilliant for marketing false teeth! That picture is so funny.
> 
> I have a real soft spot for pretty nina - it's the name of my eldest daughter!


It's a lovely name!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> It was such a joy and delight to have them, and to know that they are in such loving homes!
> 
> Can see Nina's light bit on her front here....gorgeous girl


I love her little black lips


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have loved her little smile since you posted her on here! It's so friggin cute love the black lips and pearly white teeth


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Ruth that is a funny picture, can just hear her saying 'sausages'!(for those of you that remember thats life!), I know Anthony would be happy for me to visit him with Dudley but its a long way and I never need to go in that direction for anything.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Esther just emailed me this one... Look at those nashers!


I just looked at this picture again Ruth, it doesn't look real - it is fab! X
(An advertisers dream - no photoshop here!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I just looked at this picture again Ruth, it doesn't look real - it is fab! X
> (An advertisers dream - no photoshop here!!)


Taken by Esther!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is amazing - and just puts a huge smile on my face when I look at her x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a honey. I'm so proud of her.


----------

